
Putting Deep Learning into Production - arshakn
http://conf.startup.ml/
======
vpribish
Two topics I have not seen addressed often are Version control/release
management and monitoring. Do you know of any discussions of these for
production learning systems?

also, i read "prediction latency" as "predation latency" and thought that was
much more interesting. :)

